# Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2008)

Liebe Teichfreunde!

Mein Sumpfschachtelhalm hat gefährlich aussehende Wurzeln bekommen. Neben den feinen hat er pfeilspitze ziemlich harte bekommen. Bisher dachte ich immer nur, __ Schilf könnte gefährlich sein für die Folie, aber wenn ich mir diese Wurzeln so ansehe...da frag ich euch mal lieber, was ihr denkt.
LG Dany


----------



## Eugen (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo Dany,

das sind Rhizomspitzen und zumindest bei mir für die Folie ungefährlich.
Ich hab davon mind. 2 m² im Teich und es wird täglich mehr. :evil


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

Oh danke, Eugen, für die rasche Antwort.
Ich hab ja auch noch nirgends gelesen, dass Schachtelhalm für die Folie gefährlich werden kann, aber so hart und spitz wie die hier sind...da kann ich mir ja fast nicht vorstellen, dass die vom Schlif noch härter und spitzer sein können. Aber ich bin froh, dass ich nun keine Angst um meine Folie mehr haben muss. Ich hab diese Rhizomspitzen täglich beobachtet, bisher sind sie noch nicht bei der Folie unten angelangt.
Wie machst du das, dass sich dein Schachtelhalm so ausbreitet? Ich meine, ich hab meinen Teich ja erst seit 2 Monaten, aber bisher ist der Schachtelhalm nur höher geworden, hat aber keine neuen Triebe von unten bekommen. Liegts daran, dass er in einem Pflanzgefäß ist? Ich bin eh nicht bös, wenn der Teich nicht schon im ersten Jahr zuwächst 

LG Dany


----------



## karsten. (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo

ich weiß nicht  

als Garantie würde ich Eugens Statement nicht nehmen

sicherlich ist Schachtelhalm nicht der Gefährlichste 

aber

überall wo es eng wird und die kieselsäurehaltigen  Rizome 
von __ Schilf , __ Rohrkolben oder Bambus nicht mehr weiter wissen  

besteht Gefahr für Folien insbesonders unter 1mm

besonders Falten gelten als gefährdet


100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht !

ich habe z.B. mein Schilf damals eingesperrt und jährlich aufgenommen
da ich nicht drauf verzichten wollte


mfG


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

oje... klingt ja nicht toll.
Soll ich diese spitzen Wurzeln einfach kappen? oder geht der Sch.halm dann ein?
Falten sind dort eigentlich nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe.
Was meinst du mit "jährlich aufgenommen"? ausgerupft und Rhizom beschnitten? Oder wie?
Danke für die AW
LG Dany


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

Hei, könnte man es gerade in einen Baueimer setzen, oder ist da zuwenig Wasseraustausch und damit Fäulniss vorprogrammiert???
Der Schachtelhalm würde mir nämlich auchnoch im Kopf stecken 

VG Monika


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*



			
				danyvet schrieb:
			
		

> oje... klingt ja nicht toll.
> Soll ich diese spitzen Wurzeln einfach kappen? oder geht der Sch.halm dann ein?
> Falten sind dort eigentlich nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe.
> Was meinst du mit "jährlich aufgenommen"? ausgerupft und Rhizom beschnitten? Oder wie?
> ...



Hallo

Kappen ist ok. 
schneiden immer besser als rausrupfen   

_aufnehmen_ kommt dem Umtopfen Deiner Zimmerpflanzen gleich

beurteilen, ausputzen ,Wurzelschnitt, ggf. teilen, 

schösonntag


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo, habe ein Stück vom großen Schachtelhalm meiner Nachbarn adoptiert...
Kann das sein, das an den Gliedern von den Stängeln, die auf dem Wasser lagen Wurzeln und vielleicht neue Triebe kommen? 
Hm, bin unschlüssig, ob ich ihm einen Kübel für die Terasse oder einen Platz im Teich zuweisen soll???
Hab ja nur einen Miniteich von etwa 2,5x 3,5m...
Finde ihn sehr apart, aber auf Ärger kann ich verzichten 
Was meint Ihr?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

hallo biotopfan,

ja, ich hab das auch bei meinem, diese langen spitzen wurzeln übrigens, von denen ich letztes jahr geschrieben hab, werden, wenn sie noch länger werden, ganz weich und tun der folie (bis jetzt) nix. und an diesen langen wurzeln, die waagrecht wegstehen aus dem topf und fast auf der wasseroberfläche schwimmen, kommen im 90 grad winkel neue halme raus, sind aber noch braun, hoffe, sie werden mal grün...


----------



## AnBo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade 4 X mini Schachtelhalm in meine Sumpfzohne gesetzt. Wie ich das bei euch lese, habt ihr sie direkt im Teich. Ich arbeite gerade daran die Fotos mal reinzusetzen, dann könnt ihr es sehen.

Hoffe jetzt natürlich, das sie mir nicht die Folie zerstören.

Beste Grüße


----------



## danyvet (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schachtelhalm - spitze Wurzeln gefährlich für Folie?*

mein schachtelhalm ist mittlerweile schön grün, und die wurzeln haben der folie noch immer nix gemacht


----------

